
Russian video game maker gets a year in jail for buying F-16 manuals on eBay - Jerry2
https://www.rt.com/news/462243-russian-fighter-prison-us/
======
dmix
Wow, he spent a year in prison waiting for his trial. That’s pretty awful for
such a minor act. The gov security people really know how to overreact.

How is it breaking arms exporting laws when his stated intention was to create
a video game, and not, you know, producing arms or working with the Russian
government (who most certainly has long ago acquired these documents)?

